# What is the best way to market my services?



## Izzybee

I offer t shirt printing and embroidery services, my target market is local businesses. What are some ways to market to these people? 
I don't have a specific niche, I do work for dance studios, doctors offices, various other local businesses... How do I attract more B2B customers?


----------



## binki

Business cards and cold calling. The only way if you don't have a retail storefront


----------



## Izzybee

Cold calling sucks! Nobody likes to be on either end of that call. It is marginally effective, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## Biverson

Izzybee said:


> Cold calling sucks! Nobody likes to be on either end of that call. It is marginally effective, but there has to be a better way.


Don't call them. Maybe call them to ask who does their purchasing and set up a quick meeting, then go in person. A lot of suppliers will give you free catalogs with your business name and info printed on them (usually you just have to pay for shipping). Take these and put a couple of your business cards and go into local businesses and introduce yourself. 

"Hi, my name is [your name] with [your business]. I provide custom screen printing and embroidery and would love to be of service for all your apparel needs. Here is a catalog of a variety of apparel I can get for you to look at. [insert sentence about why you're different that others online or in your area]. I'd be happy to provide you a quick quote on any apparel you're needing, now or in the future." 

They'll usually say, "Great, I'll take a look." Thank them for their time and you can add more, etc. Then maybe do a follow up email or card. Or have a card printed with your prices or an introductory offer. In person is best. Don't go on Monday or Fridays as their pissed because it's Monday and looking to head out on Friday. 

It's not the only way though. You can have an SEO optimized website and utilize online advertising like Google Adwords. This costs more done upfront and has a bigger risk, but also a bigger reward if done correctly.

Utilize Facebook too. Each time I get a job where I'm happy with the artwork and think it will get a lot of likes I'll "boost" the post on Facebook. Sometimes I'll just put $5 behind it for two days and it'll get 1K-2k impressions in my area. If you know your audience you can dial into who sees your ad (age, gender, and interests). I find women between 28-45 most often like things on Facebook. There is a big difference between a $5 boosted post and a non-boosted post for me. Also, don't post a crappy photo. If you're proficient in Photoshop or Corel make it look a little nicer and professional. 

Your end game should be to set up a solid customer base, create brand awareness, and provide a superior product. This leads to word-of-mouth referrals which are the best marketing. I've only been full-time since last June, printing since Fall of 14'. I'm a home-based operation but have got some good clients through word of mouth and online advertising.


----------



## jessica873

Izzybee said:


> Cold calling sucks! Nobody likes to be on either end of that call. It is marginally effective, but there has to be a better way.


I personally hate when people call me to sale things. Not once have I said O yea that sounds great sign me up lol. If they keep talking after I say no thank you (which most do) they soon talk to the dial tone.


----------



## LizaF

Izzybee said:


> Cold calling sucks! Nobody likes to be on either end of that call. It is marginally effective, but there has to be a better way.


I agree. It's an "old school" way. For me you can still do that but it won't be that effective. Nowadays, social media would be the best way to sell any products or services.


----------



## brandonlaura

Social Media is the best place to market you business like Facebook, Instagram Pinterest


----------



## VeeLove

There is no best way that fits all decoration businesses. Firsthand Inc to do is identify your target market which by the way isn't everyone who wears clothes lol. Find out where your target clients are (online, offline, conferences, causes, local initiatives) when meet them there with information not sales pitches. Check the CAS podcast by Coleman and Company and the 2 Regular Guys podcast. Loads of information about marketing, management, forecasting, etc. 

What works for one company may not work for you. It's better to think of concepts and strategies than tactics. And use your imagination. We are creatives in the creative industry but often revert to left brain thinking.


----------



## elcielo

> Social Media is the best place to market you business like Facebook, Instagram Pinterest


As long as the local businesses the poster is targeting pay any attention to social media.


----------



## binki

Not one respose to cold calling indicates you know what it is. The target is local customers. The only way to reach then is to walk in and pitch them. That is cold calling. 

A static way to reach them is with a website that has your physical address on the landing page. You will show up in search engines as local results. 

A third way is if you know someone who knows you do this stuff and they refer business.


----------



## kccpromo

Do you ever check direct mail service. I think its great and works at the area that you want to reach.


----------



## Quartier

kccpromo said:


> Do you ever check direct mail service. I think its great and works at the area that you want to reach.


I think that that is more effective for B2C sales than for B2B. I don't know for sure, but I'm just guessing that it will be grouped with junk mail and be considered irrelevant by the businesses' management.

Maybe you could try a billboard ad. Although that's probably more effective for B2C marketing too. Another option would be to set up a referral program where you tell your existing client base that you'll give them 10% off for every referral that places an order.

Goodluck!


----------



## Redeemed

Cold Calling is always a great way to get local business. And by cold calling I mean walking into the business to talk. Never call because it will result in frustration for both of you. Drop off a card and possibly a shirt that you have printed. A white t-shirt is cheaper advertising than any radio or newspaper ad and more effective. If you do screen print, print a quality print that they will wear, not necessarily based on your business, then at the bootom have your name and phone number. If you DTG, print something with their business name on it, maybe with their logo or a picture of the outside of their building. I have managed businesses and always liked when someone brought me free things. If the free thing is memorable like a custom tshirt, I will remember them. That is what you are looking for.


----------



## djque

I would say cold walking in cuz saying cold calling means calling them and saying hey i print shirts can I be of service to you. Even tho some think differently.


----------



## Mtnview

Izzybee said:


> I offer t shirt printing and embroidery services, my target market is local businesses. What are some ways to market to these people?
> I don't have a specific niche, I do work for dance studios, doctors offices, various other local businesses... How do I attract more B2B customers?


Don't know your location but join a BNI group.


----------



## brandonlaura

elcielo said:


> As long as the local businesses the poster is targeting pay any attention to social media.


Yes poster will attract the people


----------



## SunEmbroidery

If you have a site make sure its optimized for local traffic.

You could offer a discount to current customers who refer new customers that place an order.

You could join your local chamber of commerce. I used be a member of two chambers and a BNI group. BNI is very expensive and time-consuming but if you're in the right group it might be worth it. Chambers can be good but they can also be expensive. A lot will depend who attends the meeting and if other decorators already attend. Both chambers and BNI groups should let you attend ahead of time to see if you think it will work for you and be worth the cost. Personally, they didn't work for me but your situation could be different.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Also, if you can display local work ( in your shop, online) you've already done that will definitely attract other local customers.


----------



## Izzybee

Thank you for all the replies!!

I am a member of a local Chamber of Commerce/attend all networking functions there, and a group _like_ BNI, but less rigid.
I started to mail out brochures to some of my target market businesses last week, and I have finally figured out how to advertise on FB, because in the past, my results have been bad with FB ads. 
This is my second year in the business, but it's taking really long to gain traction


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Does your chamber publish a list of new members? I found it really hard to approach existing members because they usually already have an 'in" with another decorator but if you can reach out to new members you may have more of a chance to get their business.


----------



## Izzybee

SunEmbroidery said:


> Does your chamber publish a list of new members? I found it really hard to approach existing members because they usually already have an 'in" with another decorator but if you can reach out to new members you may have more of a chance to get their business.



Yes, they do, and that's a great suggestion, thank you.


----------



## anoclothingco

An additional note on the FB ads if you haven't already done so:

FB ads offer location targeting, so enter your city or town. There should also be an option to set the radius of your advertisement within that location.

You can also try to dig through all the options in the "Behavior" field of these ads. You may be able to target based on job title or industry. 

Targeting *schools* in your area may also be a great resource. They are always getting shirts for their sports teams, school dances, and clubs. (This would also work great with the "cold walking" option. Maybe offer them a new customer discount or something to get them in the door. If your quality is good and they're happy with your work, they will most likely become a returning customer.

Google adwords may also be an option as they offer the same type of geotargeting. You could use search terms such as "local tshirt printer" or "[Enter name of your city] Tshirt printer]". 

Depending on your location, you may get fewer clicks if you target this way, but at least the clicks will be based on a very targeted audience.


----------



## Rankin Textile

Stop by the shops and drop off catalogs. Business cards, Facebook target marketing. Get out there and meet people. People always like to see a face rather than ordering on line.


----------



## sindhu g n

hi
Best way to improve your business is social media.use facebook,instagram and twitter it may help you.


----------



## Mtnview

Izzybee said:


> I am a member of a...group _like_ BNI, but less rigid.


I hear people complain about the BNI standards and have had other groups approach me because they aren't as "rigid". The way I look at it is though, if I am going to commit myself to a networking group I don't want to be a part of a group that does not hold members accountable for attendance. If I am going to be there to be a benefit to the other members I want the same in return.


----------



## Izzybee

Mtnview said:


> I hear people complain about the BNI standards and have had other groups approach me because they aren't as "rigid". The way I look at it is though, if I am going to commit myself to a networking group I don't want to be a part of a group that does not hold members accountable for attendance. If I am going to be there to be a benefit to the other members I want the same in return.


That's great that you're happy with their standards. I like to attend each and every meeting, but I will not put myself in a situation where I feel like I'm in a hostage situation


----------



## alrozac

I know this is an older thread but it needs attention if you are trying to sell your products and services. All you guys that say cold calling is old school or an antique way of getting business are either too chicken to talk the talk or don't have a clue how to do it. Social media is good for getting your name seen, it won't sell your products and if it does you won't get any kind of volume sales. You need to get in the buyer's face and pitch your stuff. As someone else said earlier in this thread, cold calling doesn't necessarily mean pick up the phone and call someone you don't know, hoping you don't catch them at a bad time. It also means walking into a business that you want to work for and asking for the guy in charge and selling yourself and your work. And when you do that, make sure you dress for the part, no ripped up jeans and t-shirt covered in ink. You also need to do your homework on the company you are approaching so you don't waste your time. If you are just relying on walk in traffic and social media I don't see you lasting in this dog eat dog business. You need to put your shyness aside and go get that business! I used to be the shyest kid in the neighbourhood and now if you put me in front of the guy that makes the purchasing decision; I guarantee you that I walk out of there with an order.


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns

Build relationships with local business owners as well as people with similar interests that may know people that are interested in your services. Word of mouth is the best way to get loyal clients.


----------



## tchandler52

Facebook ads use to work really well for us but they've made to many changes. I wouldn't spend another penny on facebook book. I am also looking for more places to try.


----------



## Mtnview

Izzybee said:


> I like to attend each and every meeting, but I will not put myself in a situation where I feel like I'm in a hostage situation


That's an odd way to look at BNI membership. It has always been an investment for me. Then again, to each their own. I look at groups that allow other members to miss whatever number of meetings because they just might not feel like getting up that morning as a hostage situation. Someone of the same business type as one who misses a lot of meetings but is more energetic and wants to be at the meetings would be my preferred group member.


----------



## Marjeni4353

Social Media, Offer discounts, build relationship with your customers so that they can leads and return back t o you.


----------



## brushyourideas

If you have budget, invest some bucks in paid social media promotion. It really helpful for you.


----------



## slowpoke11

Best way to market them is through facebook ads and linked in. You can get really quality leads from there, if you can spend some money on ads, that would really put you out there.


----------



## formcor

You should hire a professional SEO agency to market your services. They can define the marketing strategies very well and give better results than your own efforts.


----------



## crazyfunnytshirt

I also do think social media is a great way to do t-shirt marketing. Guest blogging is also another way to do it, I think


----------



## aldorabancroft

*Activity Management Calendar Solutions For Dynamics CRM, Microsoft Calendar Software*



Izzybee said:


> I offer t shirt printing and embroidery services, my target market is local businesses. What are some ways to market to these people?
> I don't have a specific niche, I do work for dance studios, doctors offices, various other local businesses... How do I attract more B2B customers?


You can do local listing & other SEO techniques to generate more citations and for promotion & traffic you can do Social media.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

If you embroider for different types of businesses and want to develop niche areas work on developing 2-3 potential areas. Think about what types of businesses you like working with, what is more profitable, who is easier to deal with and what areas you may know more about.


----------



## TShirtQuilts

Izzybee said:


> I offer t shirt printing and embroidery services, my target market is local businesses. What are some ways to market to these people?
> I don't have a specific niche, I do work for dance studios, doctors offices, various other local businesses... How do I attract more B2B customers?


Biversion had great advice. Mine is a little different, because I make QUILTS from the t-shirts you all print! So, my target audience is a little different. However ...

A GOOD website, a BLOG, SEO, SEM, Google Adwords, AUTHORITATIVE LINKS, and so on should be your afternoon reading.

The part I am trying to work on is the Authoritative Links. That is where 'other' folks in YOUR industry link back to your website. For instance, a distributor for t-shirts links to your website as a place that offers their particular brand (not necessarily to other t-shirt quilt makers). Maybe the high school you just printed their Honor Society shirts for will give you a mention. 

In my case, I would benefit as a "T-shirt quilt maker" if you had a link on your website (such as a cool blog post about what to do with t-shirts), and you linked to my website as the best place to have a t-shirt quilt made.

Blog posts could be about a cool new method of transferring LOTs of letters to a tshirt. I get a lot of customers who want me to embroider the words to a song, or several Bible verses on a shirt. I can't do that. I have to have one of you guys do that.

As you write blog posts, you are building 'content' and Google likes that. Don't write about your kids or photos of food. Take pictures of cool new tshirt designs, talk about what they were used for (i.e. High School sport event, the local 5K run and so on) If you can get pictures from those events, so much the better. People like to see themselves on the web.

Be a guest poster on some one else's blog. Have a guest poster on your blog. Build links. build content, build customers.

Don't cold call. Ever. It just makes the recipient mad. Go to Vistaprint, and get some postcards made. Offer a discount on the first order. Mailing postcards can get expensive, kinda like cold calling. Try to get your business cards or postcards included with packets that are handed out (like at a 5K run). Does your town/city have small business groups in your area? What about Family Reunions? Get your name out there. website is cheapest but MOST effective way of doing that.

OK, maybe this was more than you wanted. It has certainly made a difference in my business. You just have to make yourself stand out from all of the other t-shirt makers in your area.

Betty B 
TShirtQuiltsTX.com


----------



## decipherdev

Purchasing PRE SIGNED mailing lists worked reasonably well for me!


----------



## taknchances

Biverson said:


> Don't call them. Maybe call them to ask who does their purchasing and set up a quick meeting, then go in person. A lot of suppliers will give you free catalogs with your business name and info printed on them (usually you just have to pay for shipping). Take these and put a couple of your business cards and go into local businesses and introduce yourself.
> 
> "Hi, my name is [your name] with [your business]. I provide custom screen printing and embroidery and would love to be of service for all your apparel needs. Here is a catalog of a variety of apparel I can get for you to look at. [insert sentence about why you're different that others online or in your area]. I'd be happy to provide you a quick quote on any apparel you're needing, now or in the future."
> 
> They'll usually say, "Great, I'll take a look." Thank them for their time and you can add more, etc. Then maybe do a follow up email or card. Or have a card printed with your prices or an introductory offer. In person is best. Don't go on Monday or Fridays as their pissed because it's Monday and looking to head out on Friday.
> 
> It's not the only way though. You can have an SEO optimized website and utilize online advertising like Google Adwords. This costs more done upfront and has a bigger risk, but also a bigger reward if done correctly.
> 
> Utilize Facebook too. Each time I get a job where I'm happy with the artwork and think it will get a lot of likes I'll "boost" the post on Facebook. Sometimes I'll just put $5 behind it for two days and it'll get 1K-2k impressions in my area. If you know your audience you can dial into who sees your ad (age, gender, and interests). I find women between 28-45 most often like things on Facebook. There is a big difference between a $5 boosted post and a non-boosted post for me. Also, don't post a crappy photo. If you're proficient in Photoshop or Corel make it look a little nicer and professional.
> 
> Your end game should be to set up a solid customer base, create brand awareness, and provide a superior product. This leads to word-of-mouth referrals which are the best marketing. I've only been full-time since last June, printing since Fall of 14'. I'm a home-based operation but have got some good clients through word of mouth and online advertising.


What great advice!!!

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## SamairaBose

I think seo, social marketing,blog writing are the best way to promote your website.


----------



## Mia444

I think you can address professionals in order to find out the best strategy for your business promotion.


----------



## Appjetty

p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; } The best way for you is Social media marketing as you can reach there to end no of users and you can also go for distribution of various business cards and callings systems.
The either way you can go for is to have your website address on different pages can show multiple local results.


Appjetty


----------



## taknchances

Thanks for your time in replying. May I ask what you do? Embroidery, heat press, sublimation?

Thanks


----------



## mcronie626

It will take time but not impossible to market your services, first you need to setup your business location, Start putting your business ads in local newspapers, email your friends about your services and product, if you are aware of social media channels then take leverage of social channel to market your services.. connect everyone and make them aware as much as possible. 

Hope this will helps you!

Thanks!


----------



## lucycarter

For marketing your service, you can use newspaper advertising. it is the best, old, and golden way to promote a service. You can also use flyers, business cards for promotions. Attend various trade shows and events, talk about your brand and remember to distribute promotional giveaways with your imprinted brand name to people attending those events. Also, now a days social media is huge. Use this service to reach maximum people. It will help in increasing your brand value.


----------

